# Nouvel Ipad, Youtube marche sous Yahoo mais pas sous Free



## jpa67 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour - Lorsqu'on m'envoie un lien Youtube par mail, je l'ouvre avec Free et cela ne marche pas, je l'envoie sur ma boite Yahoo et là tout fonctionne, la vidéo se lance
Pourquoi ? Avez-vous une réponse ?

Merci et à bientôt


----------



## polux748 (1 Septembre 2012)

Parce que, ces pourris de Free bloque YouTube (et AppStore par la même occasion) , pour des raisons complètement bête. Je ne me rappel plus le motif précis, mais vu il n'y pas si longtemps que j'ai vu ça.


----------



## nifex (1 Septembre 2012)

polux748 a dit:


> Parce que, ces pourris de Free bloque YouTube (et AppStore par la même occasion) , pour des raisons complètement bête. Je ne me rappel plus le motif précis, mais vu il n'y pas si longtemps que j'ai vu ça.



oui c'est exactement cela. En cherchant sur macg tu trouveras l'article en question.


----------



## jpa67 (1 Septembre 2012)

Merci Polux748 et Nifex pour vos réponses, que l histoire que cette restriction faite par Free
Par contre je n'ai pas trouvé l'article sur Macg, dommage

A bientôt


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2012)

@jpa67, voici l'article.


----------



## jpa67 (2 Septembre 2012)

Merci


----------



## polux748 (2 Septembre 2012)

nifex a dit:


> oui c'est exactement cela. En cherchant sur macg tu trouveras l'article en question.



Merci de la confirmation nifex  .


----------

